# text to speech indian english accent voice



## mkmkmk (Jun 16, 2006)

hi

i need this utility urgently pls suggest me anylink.....

around google i have seen lot of text to speech but accent is totally west..i dont want that one.....

is there any way to add indian english tounge...in TTS....
or is there any TTS which comes with inbuilt indian english accent....

shareware or freeware.......just give me link......

with love


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 16, 2006)

I have seen a voice named Anjali with indian accent. This voice is sold by AT & T. I am afraid you will have to shell out MONEY FOR THIS.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks for u r helping hand again.......

i have seen that voice too........what i have to do if i have to purchase that .....


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 17, 2006)

i dont think its sucks,,its quite clear and seems indian accent........correct me....

is it possible to utilise this voice some where or we have to purchase softy which comes with that voice....like ms sam,


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 19, 2006)

I am afraid you will have to purchase this software.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Anjali sucks
> Listen to this sample *wcarchive.cdrom.com/pub/bws/bws_44/Anjali.mp3


I completely support your judgement. That sound sucks royally!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 19, 2006)

^^
not bad as a freeware but totally sucks as a paid voice


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 19, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ^^
> not bad as a freeware but totally sucks as a paid voice



as freeware..........is it possible to use that .....?


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 19, 2006)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> as freeware..........is it possible to use that .....?



I think he want to tell that if it was available as freeware then it would have been ok, but for paid the quality is poor


----------



## chota_rod_waala (Jun 19, 2006)

i got dis software but i cant share here


----------



## arnold (Jun 20, 2006)

Then share it else where??
Why do you care so much about the Laws man ?
Come on,share it if you can


----------

